# Taken Three by Five Pawns



## rogue zombie (24/4/16)

Anyone tried the new Taken Three range from Five Pawns?

Even though I think these "premium" brands are overpriced, I'm always curious about Five Pawns stuff - it is the first premium brand that had flavours that genuinely blew my mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/4/16)

I have not, but if I remember correctly it is mostly sweet stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/4/16)

Andre said:


> I have not, but if I remember correctly it is mostly sweet stuff.


Yip looks like it, reading the descriptions.

But I watched a review on the Pineapple Upside down Cake, and the reviewer said (as usual with 5P) that it was extraordinary stuff... so I'm finding it difficult to resist 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

Ah so thats why my old faves are no longer imported


----------



## rogue zombie (24/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ah so thats why my old faves are no longer imported


You mean old Five Pawns?

If I remember correctly, 5P got some serious flak about the Acetyl etc. in their line.

So I reckon that's why they discontinued a whole bunch of them.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (24/4/16)

Eish I see the std price for 5P is now R350. Some places even list them at R400.

$28

:0

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (24/4/16)

You know last year this time, I honestly believed with the worldwide growth of DIY and more and more competition, within a year "premium" juice manufacturers would be forced to bring prices down.

But nope!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> You mean old Five Pawns?
> 
> If I remember correctly, 5P got some serious flak about the Acetyl etc. in their line.
> 
> ...


Vape Mob used to bring in Moondust also which they wont any more. Told me it is about popularity. The sweet juices are taking off big time mate. I have had some that make my wicks go solid with sugar no jokes... thank stars for DIY. 
Rather give me diacetyl than a sugar rush eh.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> You know last year this time, I honestly believed with the worldwide growth of DIY and more and more competition, within a year "premium" juice manufacturers would be forced to bring prices down.
> 
> But nope!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Dude. The DIY is FUELLING the high prices. It is us DIY heads that can afford them because we spend a lot less. It is us DIY heads that buy them because we want good benchmarks for our work. And then it is the cheap juice around creating a PREMIUM look for the expensive ones. Most people will WANT to take the expensive bottle because of looks and status and consumer programming. And with all the health propaganda it makes premium even MORE sought after. Thing is 5p and ANML and Rocket Sheep have lab tests done they can show their clients. Worth some money right there. Versus Crimmy's... I mean who would YOU choose given the budget?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/4/16)

Last timed I popped into thevapery they also carried a nice selection of 5P


----------



## rogue zombie (24/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Dude. The DIY is FUELLING the high prices. It is us DIY heads that can afford them because we spend a lot less. It is us DIY heads that buy them because we want good benchmarks for our work. And then it is the cheap juice around creating a PREMIUM look for the expensive ones. Most people will WANT to take the expensive bottle because of looks and status and consumer programming. And with all the health propaganda it makes premium even MORE sought after. Thing is 5p and ANML and Rocket Sheep have lab tests done they can show their clients. Worth some money right there. Versus Crimmy's... I mean who would YOU choose given the budget?


Interesting theory, and I agree mostly.

But Ive aso read many times that plenty US DIY folks just won't pay the prices these brands want.

I personally haven't bought US juices in around a year now. I do buy "premium" local though.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (24/4/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Last timed I popped into thevapery they also carried a nice selection of 5P


Ya but R400... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Ya but R400...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Ouch ok


----------



## rogue zombie (24/4/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Ouch ok


I'm assuming they're still holding stock bought when the Rand was ridiculously high.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Interesting theory, and I agree mostly.
> 
> But Ive aso read many times that plenty US DIY folks just won't pay the prices these brands want.
> 
> ...


Oh thanks to Crimmy's this situation has changed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Oh thanks to Crimmy's this situation has changed.


Lmao

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (24/4/16)

@Lord Vetanari just think, if your coils light up while your lips are attached to the tank, you won't need mouthwash for a week.

Kill all germs in one flame 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> @Lord Vetanari just think, if your coils light up while your lips are attached to the tank, you won't need mouthwash for a week.
> 
> Kill all germs in one flame
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Looool... but perhaps the toilet germs LOVE the heat and I end up with a real problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------

